
Why Finland’s Basic Income Experiment Isn’t Working - gaius
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/20/opinion/finland-universal-basic-income.html?smid=fb-nytopinion&smtyp=cur&_r=0
======
rlpb
The article authors' headline "Why Finland’s Basic Income Experiment Isn’t
Working" is misleading. It suggests that they are commenting on information
about how the experiment is going. Instead, they criticize only the trial's
approach, which was known before it began.

There is a comment about the sample size having been reduced to a fifth of the
original proposal. But my previous sentence is the entire content in the
article relating to how the experiment is going.

Everything else in the article is commentary about the original proposal and
unrelated to the experiment's progress.

------
stevoo
Although i believe that Universal basic income will one day be available to
everyone, we simply are not ready for it yet. The full automation of jobs is
still years and years away. When we start running out of jobs for people then
our government might start considering it.

As i see it this experiments will have little effect in the whole idea of the
UBI. If someone guarantees you an extra income for only a year, then you wont
really change your whole life. You might do an extra trip, purchase something
that you wanted but never could but nothing life changing.

------
Proof
This article is complete shit. No actual data thet proves the now misleading
title. Some Yank decided to take a shit on an idea that is eventually going to
be reality.

~~~
gaius
I am pro-UBI but this experiment only is I. So "as an experiment" it has
failed.

~~~
stefantalpalaru
> I am pro-UBI but this experiment only is I. So "as an experiment" it has
> failed.

You might want to read TFA. The experiment hasn't started yet and the authors
criticise the reduction in scope.

~~~
gaius
Err, yes that was my point. It's not going to be U or B. So there's no point
in calling it a UBI experiment.

